

Optimize Last is Wrong, Sort Of - silent1mezzo
http://procrastinatingdev.com/programming/optimize-last-is-wrong-sort-of/

======
5hoom
I think the thing that gets forgotten when people talk about premature
optimisation being evil is that premature pessimism is just as evil, and being
sloppy is just being sloppy.

All things being equal, you should always choose the optimally performing
solution. This does not have to come at the expense of correctness or readable
coding style.

Often when the premature optimisation line is touted it's just an excuse for
poor design.

